# Fubar'd Tp



## viper3two (Sep 7, 2011)

To make a long story short, I wound up with the sd card error where it wouldn't read my sd card. I read through a few posts, pretty much said to run webos doc on it and restore. Did that, didn't change a thing, except I couldn't get back to CM. So......checked into restoring moboot which I did, then I ran the ACMEUninstaller. Worked ok it seemed like, rebooted, then back to WebOS. Checked and it shows free space on the 32GB TP as 16gb! So.....I d/l webos 3.0.4 doctor, doctored it, didn't change a thing. Next tried a erase everything in TP reset options, still didn't change anything. So here I sit with a 32gb TP, no android and Webos (suck) with 16gb available. Help!!! lol


----------



## xSLUGx (Aug 24, 2011)

All i can do is point you to this thread http://rootzwiki.com/topic/8732-video-how-to-uninstall-cyanogenmod-android-alpha-from-the-hp-touchpad/page__hl__%2Buninstall+%2Bcm7__fromsearch__1


----------



## viper3two (Sep 7, 2011)

Yepper, that's the video I watched. I am going to go through it again and do the uninstall, webos doc and see what happens. 16gb just doesn't sound right for a 32gb, should be around 28gb or so with 3.0.4 and nothing else I would think. Ugh!


----------



## Nburnes (Oct 8, 2011)

Sounds as though your partition table is rather messed up. A full table to set your device to is at the bottom of this page. http://www.webos-int.../How_To_Recover


----------



## viper3two (Sep 7, 2011)

Thank you.
So I can get to a linux command prompt using webosquickinstall. Should I run these commands, then doctor?
The following is for a 32GB TouchPad
lvm.static vgscan --ignorelockingfailure
lvm.static vgchange -ay --ignorelockingfailure
lvm.static vgremove store
lvm.static vgscan --ignorelockingfailure
lvm.static vgchange -ay --ignorelockingfailure
lvm.static vgcreate -s 8M store /dev/mmcblk0p14
lvm.static vgscan --ignorelockingfailure
lvm.static vgchange -ay --ignorelockingfailure
lvm.static lvcreate -l 71 -i 1 -M y --major 254 --minor 0 -n root store
lvm.static lvcreate -l 8 -i 1 -M y --major 254 --minor 1 -n var store
lvm.static lvcreate -l 2 -i 1 -M y --major 254 --minor 2 -n update store
lvm.static lvcreate -l 3 -i 1 -M y --major 254 --minor 3 -n log store
lvm.static lvcreate -l 32 -i 1 -M y --major 254 --minor 4 -n mojodb store
lvm.static lvcreate -l 17 -i 1 -M y --major 254 --minor 5 -n filecache store
lvm.static lvcreate -l 3523 -i 1 -M y --major 254 --minor 6 -n media store
lvm.static lvcreate -l 64 -i 1 -M y --major 254 --minor 7 -n swap store
lvm.static vgscan --ignorelockingfailure
lvm.static vgchange -ay --ignorelockingfailure
mkdosfs -f 1 -s 64 /dev/store/media

Then you need to doctor.


----------



## Nburnes (Oct 8, 2011)

viper3two said:


> Thank you.
> So I can get to a linux command prompt using webosquickinstall. Should I run these commands, then doctor?
> The following is for a 32GB TouchPad
> lvm.static vgscan --ignorelockingfailure
> ...


Yes. Be rather careful though entering/copy and pasting those commands. Do it while your TP is in recovery mode. (vol up on boot)


----------



## viper3two (Sep 7, 2011)

Ok. Will give it a shot and see how it goes. Pray for me. LOL.


----------



## viper3two (Sep 7, 2011)

Now showing 27.6GB free in WebOS. Close enough! I think it should be a bit more but the heck with it, gonna reload CM again. Thanks so much for the help, I really appreciate it.


----------



## Nburnes (Oct 8, 2011)

viper3two said:


> Now showing 27.6GB free in WebOS. Close enough! I think it should be a bit more but the heck with it, gonna reload CM again. Thanks so much for the help, I really appreciate it.


If you are on 3.0.4 that sounds about right.


----------



## viper3two (Sep 7, 2011)

Oh brother. Well, all went well it seemed like until I started installing cm. Did the novacom boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller and was watching it, kept scrolling and scrolling and scrolling with bad checksum ect.....Start over again I guess. Trying webos doc now and starting fresh again.


----------



## viper3two (Sep 7, 2011)

Stuck at 8%. Wiki says
* Doctor disconnects at 8% *

If the webOS Doctor continually disconnects at 8%, then you probably have a corrupted USB drive. This is how you can fix that (note that this will completely and utterly destroy all data on the USB drive).
If you are reading this following an interrupted webOS Doctor, you might want to try to extract the installer uImage from the version that was there before the interrupted procedure. For example if you were upgrading from webOS 2.0.0 to webOS 2.1.0, you might want to try the uImage from the 2.0.0 webOS Doctor jar.
First put the device into recovery mode, then memboot the device using the installer uImage (extracted from your webOS Doctor jar):
novacom boot mem:// < nova-installer-image-castle.uImage

So getting java sdk installed, extracting the uImage next....


----------



## viper3two (Sep 7, 2011)

Did the following, now seems to be loading webos 3.0.2. Will be glad to get back to CM for sure.

First put the device into recovery mode, then memboot the device using the installer uImage (extracted from your webOS Doctor jar):
novacom boot mem:// < nova-installer-image-castle.uImage <---it was topaz.uImage

After it boots, run novaterm:
novaterm

Once connected to the device, type:
lvm.static vgscan --ignorelockingfailure
lvm.static vgchange -ay --ignorelockingfailure

then type:
mkdosfs -f 1 -s 64 /dev/store/media

Now on webos doctoring....


----------



## viper3two (Sep 7, 2011)

That worked! Now in CM Alpha 2. Thank god. lol. Thanks again for helping out, thought I bricked that puppy for sure.....


----------

